# RNZAF Heritage Flight flypast



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi Guys, it's the RNZAF's 85th birthday on the 1st April and a planned flypast of towns and cities didn't eventuate, so yesterday (Sunday here at the front of the world) the RNZAF Heritage Flight flew between its home base of Ohakea in the central North Island down to Christchurch in the South Island, stopped for a loo break and a pie and then headed back. They flew via Nelson, where I live at the top of the South Island for a flyover of the airport and town. I captured them over the airport, which provided an opportunity to get some local wildlife on camera too. A few from my afternoon's outing.

The RNZAF Historic Flight comprises two T-6 Texan IIs, a Grumman Avenger and a Supermarine Spitfire. The Avenger and Spitfire are privately owned and have permission from the RNZAF to camp at Ohakea. The Spitty was restored in New Zealand and the Avenger was brought into the country as well and are both owned and operated by Brendon Deere, who is the great nephew of wartime Spitfire pilot Wg Cdr Al Deere and one of New Zealand's highest scoring aces.






Alan Deere | NZHistory, New Zealand history online


Alan Christopher Deere is possibly New Zealand’s most famous fighter pilot of the Second World War. He was also one of the luckiest – surviving several near death experiences to become one of the outstanding pilots of the Battle of Britain.




nzhistory.govt.nz





The Heritage Flight flypast.





_DSC4780




_DSC4781




_DSC4784




_DSC4785




_DSC4787 




_DSC4791




_DSC4792




_DSC4793




_DSC4795

Some locals getting in the way of the camera lens...




_DSC4750




_DSC4753




_DSC4756




_DSC4762




_DSC4764




_DSC4765




_DSC4769




_DSC4778




_DSC4802




_DSC4804

More pics here: RNZAF Heritage Flight, Nelson Airport

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2022)

Excellent shots Grant!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2022)

great stuff, as always Grant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

